

What The New York Times, The Wall Street Journal and CNN are doing wrong, online and off - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/10/02/what-new-york-times-wall-street-journal-and-cnn-are-doing-wrong

======
Zev
So the NY Times suffers from not being part of thestandard.com? It seems to me
that they're one of the few companies from its era that _does_ get the whole
internet thing.

They don't charge for web access to current issues, they have archived
material from 1851-1922 and 1987-today for free, and they did the creative
advertising bit: Times Reader (joint NY Times/MS venture for a digital
newspaper) camew ith a video game awile ago.

